# Feb. 9th is...........



## wasabi (Feb 9, 2005)

*Happy Chinese New Year!*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Feb 9, 2005)

Year of the Slug!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wasabi (Feb 9, 2005)

*No sush, your year did not come up yet.   
It is the year of the Rooster*


----------



## lyndalou (Feb 9, 2005)

Happy New Year, Wasabi. I wish you and yours many blessings and great joy throughtout the Year of the Rooster.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 9, 2005)

sun nin fy lok,   

gung hey fat choy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

it's also ash wednesday, so a somber an penitent lent to everyone as well...


----------



## Rumplestiltskin (Feb 9, 2005)

*Kung Hei Fat Choy!*


----------



## middie (Feb 9, 2005)

wasabi said:
			
		

> *No sush, your year did not come up yet.
> It is the year of the Rooster*



roflmao wasabi you're so funny.
happy chinese new year
ash wednesday
etc...


----------



## crewsk (Feb 9, 2005)

Happy New Year!!


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 9, 2005)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Year of the Slug!!!!!!!!!!!!



up the maple leaf sush


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 9, 2005)

YAY!!! Happy New Year! "Should Auld acquaintance be forgot and never brought to mind.." WHOOPS! Wrong New Year, sorry.   Kidding...


----------



## Dove (Feb 9, 2005)

*This is my year Wasabi...is my red envelope ready???  *


----------



## wasabi (Feb 9, 2005)

*Here you go Dove.......




*


----------



## Dove (Feb 9, 2005)

*Thank You Wasabi, that's beautiful.*


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 10, 2005)

Happy New Year!!!!!!!!!!  My oldest brother and his partner went to a neighbors party on Sunday night.........the neighbors are Chinese and this was the first for my brother to go to this type of party.... he didn't know what to expect.  He was able to find a bottle of wine with a rooster on it and beautiful flowers to take to the hostess' though. He still hasn't called me back to tell me how it went and what it was like.


----------

